# Fantasy Vuelta ... Velogames



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

League Name: RBR Vuelta
League Code: 366689810


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Team added. Not a lot of confidence in it, but I have one.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am in, but have mixed feelings about my team as well. I typically have a tough time judging guys for the Vuelta. Who is healthy, who is fresh, who is taking it seriously???? We'll see how this lineup does.


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

Y'all have one more schlub to push around in this league. I'm now here to make you feel better about your teams.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> I am in, but have mixed feelings about my team as well. I typically have a tough time judging guys for the Vuelta. Who is healthy, who is fresh, who is taking it seriously???? We'll see how this lineup does.


If you haven't seen Movistar's lineup they almost are sending a 25 and under team to the Vuelta. Only 3 riders over 25 on their squad. It will give Fernandez and Soler a chance to prove themselves without much pressure.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> If you haven't seen Movistar's lineup they almost are sending a 25 and under team to the Vuelta. Only 3 riders over 25 on their squad. It will give Fernandez and Soler a chance to prove themselves without much pressure.


I looked closely at who Movistar is bringing and they are definitely going young. They are not alone either, it looks like a number of young guns will get their shot at this year's Vuelta.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> I looked closely at who Movistar is bringing and they are definitely going young. They are not alone either, it looks like a number of young guns will get their shot at this year's Vuelta.


Although when Valverde got hurt I'm not sure they really had any other choice but to go young and see what they actually have in some of these kids. Plus let Moreno have his final Grand Tour as his home GT in his final season, and he can provide some help/advise for the youngsters on the team.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you Wookiebiker!!! Wingandaprayer is in. Someone has to come in last!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

PBL450 said:


> Thank you Wookiebiker!!! Wingandaprayer is in. Someone has to come in last!


No problem ... love fantasy cycling.

As far as the last place thing ... I don't think I can back up my TDF win at the Vuelta. It's so hard to figure out who is going to be strong after the TDF, will it be one of the top guys from then or somebody fresh that didn't race the TDF?

Looks to be climbers will be more important than sprinters here, aside from that, not a lot of great sprinters to pick from, but tons of climbers ... who's on, who's off?

Ugggh ... changed my team about 6 times already


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> No problem ... love fantasy cycling.
> 
> As far as the last place thing ... I don't think I can back up my TDF win at the Vuelta. It's so hard to figure out who is going to be strong after the TDF, will it be one of the top guys from then or somebody fresh that didn't race the TDF?
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm in, thanks Wookie. I don't know why I keep doing this to myself though.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Wookiebiker said:


> No problem ... love fantasy cycling.
> 
> As far as the last place thing ... I don't think I can back up my TDF win at the Vuelta. It's so hard to figure out who is going to be strong after the TDF, will it be one of the top guys from then or somebody fresh that didn't race the TDF?
> 
> ...


Valverde made a comment back when the route was released that the only stage for the sprinters is Madrid. All the other so called flat stages have a good amount of climbing in them, just a flat finish. This includes two stages over some of his training roads which he was laughing at the organizers listing them as flat stages.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

We're in it to win it.

:ciappa:


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Great picture.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wookiebiker said:


> No problem ... love fantasy cycling.
> 
> As far as the last place thing ... I don't think I can back up my TDF win at the Vuelta. It's so hard to figure out who is going to be strong after the TDF, will it be one of the top guys from then or somebody fresh that didn't race the TDF?
> 
> ...


It's been fun pouring over so many younger riders! Looking to put a different kind of team together, more speculation, less big favorite talent. I'm really excited for this race!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> It's been fun pouring over so many younger riders! Looking to put a different kind of team together, more speculation, less big favorite talent. I'm really excited for this race!


Yep, I wanted to do that and started out that way, but then quickly realized I want to try to beat Wookie more.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Yep, I wanted to do that and started out that way, but then quickly realized I want to try to beat Wookie more.


Haha! I guess I never feel like I have a shot so it's no big stretch to make up a wishlist team... haha. This race is so much fun because we get to see so many new riders on a grand tour stage.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I went with a mix of veterans and kids for my team. An interesting Vuelta though. Contador in his final race and the young Spaniard whom many think has great potential and Valverde has already said will be the next Spanish Grand Tour Champion making his Grand Tour debut, Marc Soler.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, I'll take the bait, I'm in as well.

Share the reservations many here have mentioned - have no idea how my team will do - just crossing fingers for a better outing than I had at the TdF!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I just saw on instagram that Nathan Haas is running a public league (League of Gentlemen). The code is 706400419 if anyone is interested. He's already talking smack too.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dan Lloyd from GCN is also playing in a league and is on instagram asking the public for help with his team, lol.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Sure why not, I'll join Nathan's league.
LOL we don't know what we're doing picking teams how are we supposed to give Dan any advice. LMAO.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Sure why not, I'll join Nathan's league.
> LOL we don't know what we're doing picking teams how are we supposed to give Dan any advice. LMAO.


Agreed.


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

Part of having no clue as to what I'm doing with these fantasy leagues in general, let alone having an inkling of a hint of the difficulty of approaching the Vuelta generall, I have no concerns and no worries as I have no expectation of doing well.

For instance, I had to go with Contador for my GC. While I believe he has the potential to go out with a bang it was mostly for the sentimentality of his swan song. My oh-so-tiny way of applauding his career.

Also, I had to pick Chad Haga. I started following him on Twitter after his accident last year and there's just too much to like about the guy.

Much like participating in any of these fantasy leagues, it gives me an opportunity to pay attention to more names beyond the headliners and build that sense of individuals and teams and where they are in the season and throughout careers. That way I'll have targets to pay attention to if/when the big guns min/max their way to a boring victory I can focus on the sniping and strategy and risk-taking from the edges.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Neolithic, I did the same thing you did with Contador. I had to put him on my team. I couldn't leave him off this team. I also had to put Marc Soler on my team for a bit of a different reason. Movistar keeps comparing him to Valverde. Valverde thinks very highly of him. In Contador's final Vuelta, Soler is in his first. Two Spaniards at the opposite parts of the careers. Plus if the comparisons between Soler and Valverde are even close to reality Soler should do well. He's 23, Valverde got his first Vuelta podium at 23 years old all the way back in 2003.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

KoroninK said:


> Sure why not, I'll join Nathan's league.
> LOL we don't know what we're doing picking teams how are we supposed to give Dan any advice. LMAO.


I'm going to contain my humiliation to the RBR league Wookie made, its easier to be awful among friends.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Where oh where are you George Bennett, Rohan Dennis, and Omar Fraile? You guys are letting me down here.... :mad2:


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> Where oh where are you George Bennett, Rohan Dennis, and Omar Fraile? You guys are letting me down here.... :mad2:


Agreed.
Think I had the red jersey for one day, but now I'm fairly sure I'm outside the top 10.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Out-performing expectations - solidly mid-pack with meager options for improvement overall.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess I should be thankful I dodged a bullet by ultimately not selecting Kudus and Betancur. I seriously considered both guys and that probably would have been game over if I had gone that route. Sorry for them and I hope they heal up soon. Poor Warbasse (and his cool Nat'l Champ's kit) suffered the same fate. Crazy crashes thus far.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Where oh where are you George Bennett, Rohan Dennis, and Omar Fraile? You guys are letting me down here.... :mad2:


Crossing my fingers and knocking on wood that my team doesn't crash out ... however, getting into the hills and my team is making it's move 

Van Garderen has been a pleasant surprise to see so far (though, not on my team) and would be riding really well if not for the two crashes yesterday. I always want him to do well, but he always folds around the end of week 2.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> Crossing my fingers and knocking on wood that my team doesn't crash out ... however, getting into the hills and my team is making it's move
> 
> Van Garderen has been a pleasant surprise to see so far (though, not on my team) and would be riding really well if not for the two crashes yesterday. I always want him to do well, but he always folds around the end of week 2.


I keep trying to chase you down, but you keep accelerating away every time I do. 

I used to suffer from Tejay VGitis as well. I eventually gave up (same with Andrew Talansky). I am currently placing my hope in the young guys that are just turning pro now. We'll see how that turns out. If Bardet, Bennett, and Fraile can come alive and Dennis can hold his own in the ITT, I might be able to be in the mix. If they don't I can only hope for 5-10 and it could easily end up worse than that if there are crashes, etc. like you said.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

My team is terrible. At least I still have a full team. I took a chance on a several riders, unfortunately most aren't doing that well. I really need a lot more breaks with the right rider group to stay away and get stage wins.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> We're in it to win it.
> 
> :ciappa:


Obviously juicing...


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Opus51569 said:


> Obviously juicing...


I agree ... probably "Capri Sun" ... there is a reason they sell those in ... what appear to be ... what look like a small, silver, IV bags!


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

KoroninK said:


> My team is terrible. At least I still have a full team. I took a chance on a several riders, unfortunately most aren't doing that well. I really need a lot more breaks with the right rider group to stay away and get stage wins.


Your still ahead of me. I tried a different strategy this race and have a roster full of under performers. 

I find myself in the same position as when I am in a serious group ride....just don't be last.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

El Scorcho said:


> Your still ahead of me. I tried a different strategy this race and have a roster full of under performers.
> 
> I find myself in the same position as when I am in a serious group ride....just don't be last.


I'm fighting for the bottom. I did the same thing basically, tried a whole digpfferent approach. I'm liking this race more every year because it is a little more wide open, a less less stodgy. It's the Tour to do things differently. And I really like that so many riders really love this Tour.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> Where oh where are you George Bennett, Rohan Dennis, and Omar Fraile? You guys are letting me down here.... :mad2:


I thought for sure Esteban Chavez was my victory steal at the Tour. He scored zero points in the Tour. What the hell happened in a month? I too share your confusion with Bennett. Maybe he left it all in California. LOL


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out where Fernandez Roson are at. I was expecting a lot more from them and Soler actually. At least I was smart enough to put Woods on my team. He's my saving grace right now, but my team is still in really bad shape.

El Scorchio, we both have Contador, Majka and Bardet on our teams. They aren't exactly helping too much. 

I almost picked Degenkolb, but ended up going with Laboto. I'm really happy I did that. Even if Laboto has let me down as a fantasy pick before he's still in the race and has scored a few points. LOL


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SPOILER*********





Mixed feelings for me today. Bennett abandoned. It's not like he was adding anything anyway I guess. I learned some valuable lessons on picking him and Bardet this time around. Froome also crashed. Hopefully he doesn't have any serious injuries. On the other hand, Omar Fraile finally showed up and took 2nd on the stage. Thank you Omar. There's a solid chance this one doesn't end well for me now, but I am still hoping Dennis can turn it on and help me salvage something.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Like my boy Alberto, I'm clawing my way up the ranks, not podium material but still better than expected. Wish I'd opted for Trentin - he'll be the death of my podium dreams I suspect.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Like my boy Alberto, I'm clawing my way up the ranks, not podium material but still better than expected. Wish I'd opted for Trentin - he'll be the death of my podium dreams I suspect.


Same, I think we are right there together. I had Trentin at one point, but was dumb enough to move away from him to get Fraile, DeGendt, and Dennis, rather than lower ranked guys. I just didn't think there was enough sprint stages to matter. Well, they matter if he keeps winning them and making it into breakaways on light climbing stages too. You live and you learn I suppose.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm another one wishing I'd gone with Trentin. I didn't think he could climb well enough, even in the break to do as well as he has. In truth there is only 1 real sprint stage. I put Alberto on my team, because I couldn't leave him off it of it. Not in his final race.
I guess I will be happy I still have a full team in the race. However, I was expecting a lot more from 3 of the kids I put on my team: Fernandez, Soler, and Roson. Fernandez esp has been hugely disappointing. Soler and Roson are both riding their first ever GTs and doing ok but I expected more from both of them as well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Right on queue, Fraile abandons. We may be doomed at this point, but come on DeGendt and Gouregard!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

By an accident of fate, I seem to have slipped into a podium spot in our league - it won't last but I'm enjoying my time in the sun at the moment.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

LostViking said:


> By an accident of fate, I seem to have slipped into a podium spot in our league - it won't last but I'm enjoying my time in the sun at the moment.


My guys are doing their best impression of jumping off a cliff!!!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am down so many guys now, but I am thankful that I am somehow still in it.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

My ace in the hole was supposed to be Degenkolb since the field does not have many good sprinters, but he fell sick and I got exactly 0 points from him. If I had only chosen Trentin!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

"If I had only chosen Trentin!"

If I only had a dime for everytime I had thought that!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats to the victor!!! This has definitely been my best grand tour season with podiums in the TdF and Vuelta. I think I also came away with a Classics podium and a handful of individual stages and races. I'll take that any day. As usual, thank you all for playing and making it fun everyone! Looking forward to next season. Oh, Tour of Britain was a complete disaster. Definitely need a different strategy there.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Congrats to the victor!!! This has definitely been my best grand tour season with podiums in the TdF and Vuelta. I think I also came away with a Classics podium and a handful of individual stages and races. I'll take that any day. As usual, thank you all for playing and making it fun everyone! Looking forward to next season. Oh, Tour of Britain was a complete disaster. Definitely need a different strategy there.


Congratulations Brian, on the win, and Rashad and Sjogren on the podium! Rashad, great season my friend! I'm looking forward to being cannon fodder again next year!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Congratulations Brian, on the win, and Rashad and Sjogren on the podium! Rashad, great season my friend! I'm looking forward to being cannon fodder again next year!


Thanks man!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats to the podium! ... my team decided to take the last week off and just tour Spain instead of race.



Brian Gorg - Gorgantuan

Rashad - The Princes of Pave`

Sjogren - Northmen`s Revenge


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> Congrats to the podium! ... my team decided to take the last week off and just tour Spain instead of race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were probably exhausted from all the races & stages they already won this year. :thumbsup: You had a great season as well man. Thanks.


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

This was a fun year. Thanks for helping to organize this.

I had a pretty solid lock on Lanterne Rouge until Contador started going on a tear towards the end.

So congratulations on the podium finishers: Brian Gorg, Rashad, and Sjogren.
And congratulations on the Lanterne Rouge: Johnny Seven.


----------

